
Gmail Showing Facebook Favicon? - mathogre
On Safari, I&#x27;m getting the Facebook favicon when I run Gmail.  Did Facebook buy Gmail?  Are they now partners so much that Google would prefer to show the Facebook favicon?!
======
cyberbanjo
Probably just a weird cache artifact, does it persist after you clear cache /
Gmail in private browsing?

~~~
mathogre
I'm not using private browsing. But you're probably right, weird caching
issue.

------
bitcrazy
No, they did not. It's probably just a transient bug with safari.

